# Please HELP! DOG FIGHT



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I hope I am in the right thread. I have Riley, a WGSD Female who I pulled from a shelter last month. She was going to be PTS that day as she was an OS. So, I temp tested her, she was great!

Fast forward- Please read my 1st few posts on her thread-
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post965295

1st night home there was a dog fight. Not her fault. It was my fault. I have not had any luck with her and the other dogs (5) at my house since this happened.

Today was bad. I have to keep the 5 away from her..they have had 0 interaction except through a fence. Well, today she was in the backyard and I was out front with the other 5. They all get along great. Riley dug a hole under the fence and before I knew what happened- she was coming straight for me with her tail high and wagging. I tried to distract Hans, my male GSD. Too late.

He saw her coming to me and went nuts! He growled, she lunged. It was AWFUL! And unnerving. But, I learned my lesson on the last dog fight and I got out from between them.

I could not get them apart, hose was not hooked up. I had to run to the front door to get DH. He had them apart in 2 seconds. 

The injury I think was limited because Hans had her on the ground for the most part. He got her by one ear and pinned her down. Of course, all the other 4 came to get in on the action, so I was pulling them off and throwing them to my boys....

Riley is okay. Hans is okay and so are the others. DH is pissed....said this is not working.

So, I need advice. I have only had 1 other female....ever. I have always rescued males, so I don't know enough about them obviously. I did take Riley to Jarnee's to socialize with her very confident female. It went ok. There was lots of posturing, a few little scrapes, but overall, I thought it went really well.

I really have faith in Riley. She was thrown away b/c she lived as a junkyard dog. She popped her chain one too many times and the owner had her picked up. She is not a throwaway dog. I think she can be rehabbed and she is NOT aggressive. But, what am I doing wrong?

Please don't hold back. I don't mind criticism- just try to be nice, ok? Did I make a mistake bringing her in? She is taking up critical room- I turned away 6 GSDs this week! But, I made a committment to her and I will follow through with it. Even if it means she will have to be my dog forever, I will accept that responsibility.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Want to clarify- I pulled Riley as a foster, not as a keeper. Not that I would not WANT to keep her, it's just that I think she would be happier with her own family, if that's ever possible. I didn't want it to sound like I pulled her for me. I was trying to save her and get her vetted and to a good home. She is just being more difficult to socialize than I thought she would be.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I will check back in the am.....


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

No criticism whatsoever. I do rescue and it is mostly White German Shepherds. I have two other Shepherds in my home. The first rescue dog I got had to be kept apart from my big guy. So I kept Sheba, the rescue, and Timber the big guy in different rooms, seperated by boards. I have pictures of Sheba, the rescue baring her teeth at my other dogs. However, on day three I was out in the garage working and when I came in Sheba had jumped the gate and her and Timber were looking out the window, completely settled.

My point is it takes time for a new dog to settle.

If they fight which they will, sometimes vicious, sometimes just rough play, carry a big stick. If the dogs do not stop upon your command use it. I have never had to use it. But if you are not confident about seperating Hans then that is a better alternative then getting bit. Finally, if you have a fenced in yard take all six out together. Keep he stick handy and let them kow you are in charge.

Good luck.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Trying to introduce each dog with her one at a time should go a lot better. Doing this outside of your home and yard is usually best so that your other dogs don't have any territorial issues as well.
I usually like them to dragging a leash in case they need to be separated, and be quiet and calm. Keeping treats on you can help to distract them if need be. There is a lot to dog to dog communication, check out videos on youtube, and http://www.dogwise.com for some great books. One that I really enjoy and I think would be good for anyone to have in their library is Canine Body Language, A Photographic Guide, by Brenda Aloff.

If she has been around for month and they have been separated, that can sometimes build a lot of frustration, and make the meetings even more likely to go badly.

If you have more details I think that may help. How had they been behaving up to this point? What is the history of your other dogs and their interaction with new dogs?


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

If she was indeed raised as a "junkyard dog", you're really not being fair to her, to try to get her to suddenly live with 5 other dogs. In fact, I think you're making her worse.

She's not well-socialized, and by throwing her into an environment in close proximity to FIBE other dogs, you're just raising her stress level. It's even worse that you have to keep them separated because since she is still in such close proximity, her nerves are constantly being rattled. And, every time they fight, you reinforce into her that being near other dogs sucks.

If you really think she can be rehab'd and eventually be able to be with a family, you need to get her into a knowledgable family before she's completely ruined, even if it is another foster home, for now.

If you could introduce her to one dog at a time, that would be another story, but from the sounds of it, your home is the wrong environment.

My 2 cents only. Kinda harsh, so please feel free to do with this post as you see fit, but you asked.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

got three that will mix it up if I'm not careful, if I'm not with them they are in kennels


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh my...I was afraid I was making it worse by keeping them apart. I tried intros the 2nd day...didn't go welll with any of them. If you can read the 1st couple posts in her thread, I explain what happened.

I did take her to a friend's to meet another confident female and that was ok, so back home we went and I tried the intros again, on day 4.....bad again.

She is wanting to be my constant companion. I only feel rotten because I can't let her alone in the house with the others. So, if I am with her, we are outside with the other dogs in or we are in with the other dogs out. Never together.

I know what you are saying. I feared that resentment was building. But, I was also counting on her being spayed the 1st week. Due to not having a vet at the clinic, no speuters were done in Jan. So, we were bumped to Feb. 17th! Is that part of the problem?

I have a couple that DH works with who are very interested in her. I haven't even let them meet due to the fact that she is not ready to go anywhere. Do you think that is a mistake? Obvioulsy, they would go through all the regular process as any other adopters- vet, personal references, home check, etc.

Would it be stupid to move her? Or, would it be better for her to have one on one where she is a top dog and the new owners could just focus on her? SHe would be there only....

I don't know right now..I'm running out of rope.

And, Timber- I will definitely keep a big stick with me from now on. That is a great idea and would have helped. I have always used the hose, but it was not hooked up due to the cold.....Thanks!


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, leadfoot?? I did ask, didn't I? I think you have a valid point about 5 other dogs- but there have been 2 fights....it's not like I am throwing them at each other to go at it. I am not an idiot.

Thanks for your very blunt input ....


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't think that every dog has to be able to live in perfect harmony with 5 other dogs to make a good pet to someone. I have rescued several that went into homes as only dogs and are doing great, both dog and family are happy. 
Please read the thread of Bella that Timber1 rescued.
I agree that introductions should be done one-on-one, outside of the home, starting with a long walk at a distance, for example.
The dog dragging the leash all the time is a good safety measure as well.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Rebel. I will read on Bella. I have done 41 rescues in the last 3 years- alone. She is the first really difficult dog I have worked with. Not so bad, I guess. And, all the others are doing great. I got 27 Christmas cards this year from my dogs that I have placed!

Guess that gives me a better perspective. And, yes I do think she will be fine as an only dog. Maybe away from mine she will thrive....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, if I had five dogs having a good time with me in the front and one in a fenced yard in the back, I can understand why she worked her way out of there. 

For a couple of weeks anyway, I would crate her inside when I took the others out for a romp together. 

I only let some of mine run together, not all of them. But I have 8 females, seven are intact and one male. Some of my girls dislike one another. Others do fine together, but I do not want to have to pry them apart on my own if they did decide to go at it. 

At one point when Rush was about 11 months old, Heidi, Whit and Tori were 5 months old, Babs and Jenna were 17 months old and Dubya was 2 1/2 and Arwen was 5 1/2, they were all having a good time together. Then Rushie and Dubya (both males) decided to kill eachother. While I was outside pulling apart the two 80# males, I heard Arwen and Jenna start going at it inside! 

Using the kennel gate, I got Dubya inside and Rushie outside the fence. Rushie then went inside to get into the fight in there. I came in and quickly crated Babsy, Whitney, Heidi, and Tori, and then Rushie. What was left were the two girls that HATE eachother. These were the only two that had bloody cuts. I got them apart and decided that they do not ever need to be left loose together again. 

I cannot be sure of why your foster wants to fight. Poor socialization, stressed out, I don't know. But I wish you the best of luck with them.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry I totally failed to read your previous post. 
So it sounds like it may not be that bad. If Riley is submissive you may be able to work it out with your male GSD. It depends on how confident you are, and how comfortable you would be working them together. 
It's hard to tell without being able to see them in person. 
I think it would help to work her with your male alone with the others inside out of sight and earshot to help with the stress. They are probably all riled up since the fight and will need be around her with some calm intros and energy. 
I have a big industrial spray bottle that is good for taking the edge off. 
I have worked with Bostons in social settings, including dog daycare. They would tend to be easily riled and would become locked on to either nervous or excitable dogs. They would usually be the ones to push the situation over the edge because they were so easily overstimulated. 
I would make sure that the other dogs know that they need to take it down a notch, and that they need to back off. Do you have any trainers or dog people that can't help you?


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

does she walk onleash? if so, why don't you and your husband take one of your other dogs, your male and the new one for a walk in a safe place? just walking side by side can iliminate some tension. if you could do this on a regular basis it may help. i wouldn't really let them interact on the walk, just walk together. it sounds like you are in for alot of stress and frustration with the new one and the rest of your dogs, i don't know how great it would be to always have to keep them separated. not fair to the new one either.
i think you should contact a behaviorist/trainer to get some help and advice. i do know its sounds like this dog needs ALOT of time spent with it alone rehabing, etc.

best of luck to you, i am sure it won't be an easy road.

debbie


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

ShepsRgr8: I think you are trying really hard to make this work and just haven't hit on the thing that clicks yet ... which may or may never happen. I agree with the person who mentioned she's been on her own all this time now she's expected to learn to live in a human household and with X number of other dogs. She may be terrified of these other dogs even if they were all friendly towards her. If nothing else, she's GOT to be overwhelmed! What's happened here is no different than you living in the U.S. and then suddenly overnight, you transplant yourself to live in another country with new cultures and very scary things going on because you don't understand the culture or the language. 

Some things that come to mind:

One thing that I have found that helps in a situation where it's sudden and potentially dangerous and you need to get your dog's attention NOW is a whistle. They're lightweight and you can just wear it around your neck. Potentially bad situation arises, you blow the whistle and startle them with the whistle which also redirects them. This may give you just enough time to do what's needed to secure things and flip it before it goes bad. I bought a couple of them from Walmart for under $4 each. I keep one in the car, one in the house. If we're out in the field I found for them to play in, I wear the one in the car just in case another dog might show up or whatever. 

I don't remember how you intro'd these dogs to one another so I'll just toss this out. The Cesar way to intro would be to make the more dominant one BE sniffed and the less dominant one be the SNIFF-R. You would need a helper for this, not a one person job. One dog at a time in neutral territory and if possible, only one dog per day or few days. Once you get the first one and her being ok THEN you go for dog #2 and on down the line. Now, this probably is #1 to late to do this and #2 something one could only do in an ideal world.

What comes to mind the most, however, is your strong determination to the commitement you made to her. This is GREAT! But it may be time you take a realistic look at what's BEST, what's SAFE and SANE for ALL dogs and people involved, and what this kind of commitment actually means (in my opinion anyway). 

I'm going to assume that your commitment to her is that you will do whatever is best for her. We all know that some dogs just don't work out in certain placements. This is NOT a hit on you, ok? I think maybe you are trying so hard to keep your commitment that you are perhaps not seeing the forest for the trees.

Have you considered that even though you rescued her not only from certain death but a bad situation - that doesn't mean she has to live with you while she recovers and learns how to deal with her newfound better life. What you did to save her, doesn't mean your house is the best place for her during this time. Sometimes we have to stand back and look at things objectively, so I'm asking if you have done this?

You have several other dogs that were there before she was. Your husband is of a mind that this isn't working. Have you considered your commitment to your other dogs and hubby?

You have tried and tried and tried and some very important safety type things just aren't working. Not that they aren't solve-able, but maybe not at your house and that's not saying you're failing. 

So, ask yourself a few questions and be brutally honest when you answer yourself because that's the only way you're going to know the truth. Once you know the truth you'll have a direction to go in. 

Which commitment is in working mode here? The one to the dog that you will do everything in your power to help her live a better life? OR ... The commitment you made to yourself - that "I can do this" mentality that we all get stuck in occasionally which also lets our egos and determination get in the way of what's really best.

Is it possible that you are just not experienced ENOUGH to handle this dog in this situation and would she and everyone else (all dogs aand husband and your sanity included) be better off if she went to a different foster home - I'm thinking one that doesn't have so many other dogs and could devote more time to HER rather than to all of them just trying to get them to get along together. Yes, she needs to learn a new life, be socialized w/humans and dogs, but does that mean she has to do it all in the first month of her new life? Is it possible she needs more time dealing with humans and living in the house, walking on a leash, learning manners before she's got X number of dogs to deal with as well?

She's stressed, you're stressed, hubby's stressed and so are all the other dogs. I would imagine at least she and you are overwhelmed as well. That's a recipe for failure if I ever saw it. 

If you move her to another foster home, you're NOT breaking your commitment to HER - you're honoring it if you truly believe you are trying to do what's best for her. Rescuing a dog from any situation, does not always mean the dog has to stay with the rescuer, that's one reason rescues have more than one foster home (well, they try to!). You rescued her, you are responsible for her - that to me means do what's best for her no matter what that is. That MIGHT mean setting your ego and that "I can do this" mentality aside ... if that's where you're at anyway. My 2c worth.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Riley's Mom. I think your post is right on....I do need to move her. Problem is that I only have one partner....

And she told me yesterday that she's done. After 78 placements, she said her health cannot take it any more. After each one leaves she has been getting very sick... so that is out and no longer an option...

She is also my trainer and has helped me with troubled and ill-mannered dogs in the past. The problem is the distance between us- I work all day then need to drive an hour each way to get to her. I guess if that's what I need to do then that's what I will do. I am just feeling alone in this whole thing with Riley since my partner is no longer in the game.

She is a great trainer, though. SHe is my Cesar...The best. I have learned so much from her....like how to catch a stray when they run from you...

lol

Thanks for the solid input and yes, you are right- she needs another place to de-stress.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Since she is a foster, and not a dog that will be staying with you forever, why not concentrate on working with her other issues and then place her in a home where she is the only dog? I guess I am assuming that she has other issues since your posts mention "rehabbing"? 
The issues between her and your own dogs might not ever be worked out, and you could easily be wasting valuable time trying to do it. I foster a lot of dogs and sometimes I have to crate and rotate for the whole time a foster is in my home.
If you have a training buddy, maybe your time would be better spent socializing the foster in that environment and just forget about making it work with your own dogs?
Good luck.
Sheilah


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I assume your doing a crate and rotate with her? 

Your not doing anything that will harm this pup, lots of people have dogs that they have to keep separated and the dogs do have great lives. 

Personally if she is a foster I would not necessarily be to concerned with her making friends with your pack. What is she like with the dogs other than Hans? She may very well be okay with other dogs just not Hans and/or in such an overwhelming environment. 

I would work with her each day show her tons of affection until you find the right home.

I also agree with walking her and another dog together without letting them interact at all, so that even if she does not like other dogs you will be teaching her to be tolerant. 

MrLeadFoot, anyone who fosters has at some point has had to do a crate and rotate because of an already existing pack. I've done it. The dogs may have a few days of stress but eventually they do settle into a routine and some even THRIVE. Most dogs do adjust just fine.

And keep in mind that most who DO foster have their own packs, some of which are foster failures.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, ThreeDogs, thanks for the encouragemnet. Yes, crate and rotate is all I do it seems like. And, I think I am focusing too much on her and my pack. Thanks for pointing that out. You are right.

She did well at my friend/trainer's house with her confident female. We let them in "Funland" (doggie play yard) together and there was much posturing. A few minor scrapes where my friends' dog came out on top. She really put Riley in her place and it was GOOD for her. Then, they would each go off and play. Then, there would be more of the same. It went fine.

SO, I am beginning to think that my pack overwhelms her. The fact that I have 5 others (2 of them are fosters) may just be overwhelming to her. I am not feeling so bad now.

I will spend extra time with her today, she needs a good brushing anyway...and it's nice outside- FINALLY! So, I may take her with me to go get wood chips and dog food today. She has not been in the car very much, but does well once I get her in. She will NOT get in by herself. I have tried everything so far and I am still having to lift up her back end. I know she isn't lame- you should see her bust out of the fence!

She is just scared. To get in the car. But, I feel like I need to work that out with her,too.

And, one way I spend alone time with my dogs is to take a different one (or 2) with me on errands...Sometimes they even get a hamburger. I think Riley Roo needs one!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you've gotten alot of great advice,,I tend to agree with Riley's mom,

I think she's most likely very overwhelmed with your 5 dogs. And will also ask,,is it mandatory that she gets along with your dogs?

If your planning on rehoming her,,you mentioned earlier that there was a couple interested in her? Do you think THEY could handle working on her issues (if any) NOW? Of course I'm assuming they are a suitable home for her. 

She may feel much more relaxed in a home of her own and it does sound good that she seems ok with your trainer's dog..

ok done rambling,,good luck with her!
diane


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I could be wrong, maybe it doesn't work this way but I'm pretty sure that there are at least some rescues that will work with other rescues. I know some do around here. Perhaps there is another rescue with a more appropriate foster home for her. If they are not able to just take her on, perhaps you could work out a trade, you take mine and I'll take one of yours (that would be more suited to your multi-dog household). 

I can't imagine that keeping her crated all day or a good portion of it just because there's dogs in the house that they don't get along, would be good for her. She needs to learn to live in a house, but she doesn't need to learn it by contracting claustrophobia, LOL!

Is your friend willing to at least stay in the training part of things? Strange that she would get sick after each one leaves, sounds like maybe she gets to attached and is more sad to see them go than anything? Perhaps there is a suitable place in the middle of the two of you that you could meet at when you need help?

Good luck, please let us know what happens!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ShepsRgr8She has not been in the car very much, but does well once I get her in. She will NOT get in by herself. I have tried everything so far and I am still having to lift up her back end. I know she isn't lame- you should see her bust out of the fence! She is just scared. To get in the car. But, I feel like I need to work that out with her,too.


I ran into this once with Nissa. For some uknown reason the car started spooking her. Do NOT lift into the car. Not only with a dog this size could you hurt your back, you're teaching her that the only way to get in the car is to be lifted in. She has to get in on her own. But in this one's case she just doesn't know how to get into a car and I agree, she's probably scared.

Unless you can hook her safely to the car door (on a long enough lead) until she get's the hang of this, you will probably need a helper. She should get the idea pretty quick, though. I only had to do it 3-4X and Nissa got over her spook but then she was used to the car for a long time. It may take you a few more tries.

Get some really good tasty treats, like chicken for example. Now this is for if you are using a 4 door car. Adjust if you have a hatchback or some other style vehicle. 

Passenger doors both standing open wide. Dog on one side of the car at passenger door, you and the chicken go around the other side, both car doors are open so she sees open space no matter where she looks. Helps here to have a helper but you might be able to swing it on your own if you are a little creative.

First try calling her from your side of the car with your head INSIDE the car so she sees she has to come INTO the car to get the chix. Make it fun and show her the chicken! If that doesn't work after a couple tries, YOU crawl into the car from your side keeping the fun in your voice and get close to her nose w/the chicken. Keep making it sound fun as you try to coax her into the car. Her nose SHOULD take over and the rest of her should follow. 

I'd say don't let her get the chix until she's safely in the car all the way but you may have to work in steps here if one shot doesn't work. Once she's in all the way and if you have a helper, have them shut the door quickly but not loudly so's not to startle her. She's in, sit w/her a moment tell her what a good girl she is, maybe another piece of chix then get out and close the door, get in the driver seat and off you go. This worked really slick w/Nissa.

If you have a hatchback, you'd do the same thing but w/you in the back seat which means you may have to crawl over it to start the process.

You could also try opening the car doors and you get in and just sit there enjoying yourself with her outside the car. Ignore her. Her doggie nose-y-ness should take over and she probably will eventually just get in to be next to you.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Aw, Riley's Mom- That is great. I will work on it with her today. I just want to clarify- She is not crated all day. She is let out in the am and I feed and water her, spend about 15 mins. with her. Then she goes into the fenced in yard. For 6 hours she is there and then I get home to work the dogs. I always acknowledge her, fill up her water, scratch, pet, then go up to let the other 5 out. I DO talk to Riley while I am out with them. Maybe I should NOT?

I try to reassure her because the whole time I am out with the others, she whines. I tell her it's ok- I will be back to you in a little while. It sucks. But she much prefers outside to inside anyway and she is not chained. She has a whole fenced acre to herself...

Then it's time to feed her again. And she gets house time while the other dogs are in the dog room. Then she goes outside while I play musical dogs and she gets time in the dog room....usually with one of us, but sometimes just by herself.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I thought we were doing well last night. We made progress with Riley. I asked DH to help and he walked her and I walked Hans about 10 ft apart, Hans was a little ahead.

After the first 50 yards they both ignored each other. They got lots of treats and scritches...Went so well.

This morning- not so much. Riley got out of the fence again. I cannot figure out how...she is Houdini. No holes, gate is locked. I put her out as described above. 

Then, I let out Hans and Sophie (Boston Terrier). Riley got out and was on the porch. I saw her....tried to stay super calm. Told my boys to grab the other 3 who I had just uncrated but were not out yet. In the mean time, Sophie came on to the porch and Riley was in her way. Sophie pulled her lip back and Riley nailed her.

I have to tell you that I could not get there fast enough and Sophie is really lucky to be okay. She is sore and does not want to leave my side. She is my heart dog. She is 9ish. I had her before all the others. I cannot take that chance again...

Riley does not know how to take other dogs' body language. She isn't vicious. Like I said, she got out and came to the porch. She walked right past Hans, Sophie and the neighbor dog, Buddy. No problem.

It was when Sophie reacted to her being in the way that Riley reacted. I know she is not vicious. She is not too much to handle. She is just not in the right home for HER.

She needs a dog savvy, GSD savvy, determined person with a strong but loving hand who can devote some time to having her as an only dog. Do you have any idea how hard that is to find in rescue???? All GSD people ALREADY HAVE GSDS!

I have contacted 3 rescue people this morning to help me network. I am getting ready to send out a mass e-mail to rescue. I will have to personally ok anyone who might possibly take her due to her reactive nature. She could fall into the wrong hands and be used as a bait dog. I can't let that happen.

If ANYONE has any other ideas, I am listening!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ShepsRgr8Well, leadfoot?? I did ask, didn't I? I think you have a valid point about 5 other dogs- but there have been 2 fights....it's not like I am throwing them at each other to go at it. I am not an idiot.
> 
> Thanks for your very blunt input ....


Sorry if you thought I was saying you're an idiot. I am not. But, putting a dog with her experience in a home with 5 other dogs IS definitely hard on her. There are 5 dogs that have a "higher" position; there are 5 dogs that she has to learn about; AND those 5 dogs aren't going to be themsleves, either, during a period of adjustment. And, the more nervous SHE is, the more "not themselves" the others are, which kinda makes it even tougher.

She doesn't know how to interact with another dog 'cause she doesn't have that life experience. How can you expect her to know how to deal with 5, you know what I mean?

Hey, you know what? It's obvious you have the best intentions, but in THIS particular circumstance, I don't necessarily think you're doing right by THIS particular dog. That's all, no hidden meaning.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

From what I have picked up, it seems like your dogs are not accepting her. 
1. She dug out from under the fence & came running to you - Your dog didn't like that & they got into it. 
2. She was on the porch. Your dog didn't like that & she stood her ground & she and your dog got into a fight.

She's not accepting being bossed around by your dogs, your dogs aren't backing down = dog arguments. Humans get excited may = escalation. 

I wouldn't place the blame on either side. I don't think it is a good situation for your dogs or for this dog.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Awful situation to be. I can't even imagine the stress.

Can you post her her, see if you can't get her some attention?

I really hope you are able to find another place for her quickly. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi, Threedogs- She is listed in Non- Urgent here and has been since I pulled her. I can't list her in the Urgent forum, even though she is! Here is her link-

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post965295


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would suggest that you crate her when the other dogs are outside. Unfortunately GSDs climbing the fence to be with their people is nothing unusual.
I cannot leave my dogs or fosters unsupervised in the yard either and they would go crazy and come to me if I had fun with other dogs in front of the house when they are in the yard.

I take the dogs out in groups while other(s) are crated in the house. If they are not crated, they will bark their heads off at those that are having fun in the yard. It is extra work and time and it is not easy, but it can be done. Also, all my wire crates are enforced with cable ties, inculding the tray slit - as they can easily shake the wire crate apart if they want to.

It will be hard to find an experienced GSD person with no other dogs, so this is the best you can do until you find an adequate solution.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

After 40 plus rescues I can only thank you. So now you have a rescue that for whatever reason is not responding as you hoped. My hunch is in the back of your mind you have done so well with rescues that you do not want to fail with this dog. If so, this reminds me of myself.

After only a dozen rescues or so I went throught the same thing with a dog named Zoie, not Bella who has been placed in a great home. Zoie was so aggressive she would go after anything except me. I asked for help on this board and elsewhere, and only the trainer our rescue group works with decided to help the dog.

I was told Zoie could never relate to other dogs. But guess what, when your dog is surrounded by 22 other dogs, from a Jack Russell to a Wolf/Hybred mix, it does not make a lot sense for the dog to try and be dominant.

I believe Riley's mom provided some good advice, also someone who I think works with a rescue from Wisconsin.

If you can find a good trainer in your area, great. If not, and you can arrange for transport please send a personal E Mail. 

As for Zoie, she is still in rehab with the trainer we use. The reason I mention this is I did not want to imply all things work out great. But I am also confident that at some point Zoie will find a good home, and ditto for your rescue.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a general all around tidbit of info:

When you show affection to your dog, what the dog is doing at that moment is reinforced by your show of affection. So, for example if your dog it anxious/whining and you touch, hug, pet, speak to your dog and try to soothe it, you're reinforcing the whiny anxious behavior. You *think* you are telling your dog that whatever is going on around it that seems to be what's causing his discomfort is "going to be ok" and as humans this is what we do but dogs don't understand that because they don't "speak human."

What they do getou out of this "conversation" is that whining gets them hugs.

I've been told that the best thing to do is supposed to be to ignore any behavior you don't want your dog to exhibit - unless of course it's dangerous or potentially dangerous.


----------

